# Long lost 240's victims of the drift



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Lets see the pics of our dearly departed 240sx's

I'll go first 
This is (or was) my 1989 s13 coupe after a sideways run in with a brick wall
at around 45-50 mph.
The right front strut mount ripped out and the wheel folded under the car during a slide
Pay no attention to the bald tires!

http://www.imagestation.com/album/pictures.html?id=2130531301


----------

